# Alpine 5700 DAT Player



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Not mine but some History here!

Alpine 5700 DAT Player 1 DIN | eBay


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

History indeed. and it`s no longer available.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Relisted! 

Alpine 5700 DAT Player 1 DIN | eBay


----------

